# Dallas Mavericks @ Sacramento Kings (March 24th)



## Tersk

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (45-22) vs Sacramento Kings (42-27)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Songalia | Ostertag | Williamson | Evans


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 107-98 Sacramento Kings 
Dallas Mavericks 115-113 Sacramento Kings 
Dallas Mavericks 122-113 Sacramento Kings 
3-0

Theo's keys to victory

- *Containing Bibby*: Mike Bibby, Jason Terry will need to really elevate his defensive game and contain Bibby. Bibby has averaged 25.5 against us these past two games and always seems to deliver low blows to us. 

- *Putting a body on Peja*: Despite having a fairly poor season, Peja Stojakovic is always a danger of going for 30+ points. Earlier in the season, Josh Howard has really contained Peja, and there's no reason as to why that should stop now

- *Dominating the tempo.*: The Kings have really stunk it up lately (no offense), they're run and gun tempo seems to be failing them. The Mavericks need to control the tempo, run it and gun it when we please, slow it down when we please, force them into a halfcourt offense. This starts with Dirk's rebounding, or Jason's/Devin's/Josh's/Marquis' etc etc steals

- *Frontcourt domination*: The Kings really haven't been playing well lately, and it seems to have stemmed from the Chris Webber trade. I'm not saying that Webber could guard Dirk, but he did a somewhat above average job on him. With Webber out, and Brad Miller crippled -- Dirk needs to make this match his game and explode

- *Early leads*: This is something that Avery Johnson _really_ needs to work on. We've always struggled with 1st quarters, but the good teams don't let us back into the match. This will play a big part of the match, as Dallas will be coming off a grueling match with Golden State. I doubt we'll have big energy to come back with a late surge


250 points to the prediction winner


----------



## Tristan

103-96 mavz.


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Prediction:*

*Kings 114*
Dallas 109

*Peja 33pts 5rebs 4ast 4stl
Bibby 28pts 3reb 8asts*

*250* points couldnt hurt.


----------



## Mavs41

This game will definantly go down to the last minute. But I expect the Mavs to pull it out with defense again.

Mavs - 105

Kings - 96


----------



## Pejavlade

*Sacramento Kings vs. Dallas Mavericks Game Thread (3/24, 7:00 PT) * :wave:


----------



## Tersk

Pejavlade said:


> *Sacramento Kings vs. Dallas Mavericks Game Thread (3/24, 7:00 PT) * :wave:



Fine, I'll come put a curse on that game _aswell_


----------



## Gambino

AHHH Dallas and Sacramento. Not quite how it was the past few years but still Dallas and Sacramento. Could we sweep our rivals? Could the Kings play with so much pride not to be swept by one of its rivals? 

I'll say YES we will sweep them

Dallas 101
Sacramento 94
Final.


----------



## Volcom

Mavs 108
Kings 100


----------



## Peja Vu

Theo! said:


>


Brian Skinner will probably start. He practiced today and said he expects to play tomorrow.

-----

My Prediction:

Kings 105
Mavs 103


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*This game will is huge...this is the most important game of the season up to this point IMO...we have just won a huge emotional game, and face our first big test with Avery as Head Coach....I want to see KVH follow up a good game with another, the same with Devin, and I want to see Fin play better. We can improve on last night's game, and I hope we take a step forward in this one....

Mavs-117
Kings-109*


----------



## Tersk

Peja Vu said:


> Brian Skinner will probably start. He practiced today and said he expects to play tomorrow.


Thanks

Updated


Mavericks: 107
Kings: 99


----------



## Pejavlade

Theo! said:


> Fine, I'll come put a curse on that game _aswell_


The door is always open, Ill make sure to be on the boards when the game is on, this one might go down as one of the best of the season.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Avery Johnson has really got them going. Sacramento has basically been a below average team since the all star break. If Dallas can beat GS then they should definetly be able to beat the Kings, especially without Miller.

*Prediction*

Mavs 114
Kings 101


----------



## Pejavlade

KidCanada said:


> Avery Johnson has really got them going. Sacramento has basically been a below average team since the all star break. If Dallas can beat GS then they should definetly be able to beat the Kings, especially without Miller.
> 
> *Prediction*
> 
> Mavs 114
> Kings 101


I recall Suns losing to Gs by 10.


----------



## Tersk

Pejavlade said:


> I recall Suns losing to Gs by 10.


Mavs > Suns

No way around it


----------



## ChristopherJ

Theo! said:


> Mavs > Suns
> 
> No way around it


:laugh: good one you're funny


----------



## Pejavlade

Theo! said:


> Mavs > Suns
> 
> No way around it


Kings and Mavs have both been playing Phx type of game style for over 4 years they will get a lesson come playoff time. :cheers:


----------



## SMDre

Want the sweep but wouldn't be surprised if we drop this one comming off a back to back.

Mavs 109
Kings 102


----------



## ChristopherJ

Pejavlade said:


> Kings and Mavs have both been playing Phx type of game style for over 4 years they will get a lesson come playoff time. :cheers:


Sacramento and Dallas are more then likely going to play each other in the 1st round. So good luck on both teams teaching us a "lesson".


----------



## Amir

Mavericks 116

Kings 102!


----------



## Zach

Dallas 104
Sacto 95


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KidCanada said:


> Sacramento and Dallas are more then likely going to play each other in the 1st round. So good luck on both teams teaching us a "lesson".


We will KidCanada. Either us or Mavs. It's just a matter of time. :biggrin:

My predictions:

*Kings 108*
Mavs 104

*Peja 35pts*
Dirk 32pts


----------



## halfbreed

Kings 115
Mavs 114


----------



## Pejavlade

KidCanada said:


> Sacramento and Dallas are more then likely going to play each other in the 1st round. So good luck on both teams teaching us a "lesson".



Anything could happen, Seattle could slip to 4th seed and Dallas could get 3rd who knows.


----------



## The Future7

This is gonna be a tough game but a nice test for AJ.
110-98 Mavs.
Defense!


----------



## mavsman

Mavs win another on the road

114-103


----------



## aussiewill

Pejavlade said:


> Anything could happen, Seattle could slip to 4th seed and Dallas could get 3rd who knows.


Not physically possible dude, the only way we are getting into the top 3 is if we win our division and that is still quite possible with the Spurs w/out Duncan. However if we were to end up with a better record than the Sonics and we do not clinch the MW, then the Sonics keep the 3rd seeding, but if somehow we end up facing each other in the playoffs the Mavs will get the homecourt advantage in the series. The division winners always get into the top 3 no matter what thier record is.



Well at least there wont be any cheap shots by Brad Miller this time, though this will test, as Bibby and Peja are playing well for the Kings atm. We cannot let either get a hot hand or for that matter mobley. Need to close out on the perimeter and force them to make brash shots. They haven't got much to go to inside, so I think using Al more than Mantis this game would be a good idea IMO. Mavs win a close one 104-101.


----------



## Tersk

Season series: Mavericks lead, 3-0

Key matchup

Jason Terry vs. Mike Bibby: Terry has thanked Avery Johnson and Don Nelson for teaching him how to play the point. He's turning into a good one. He's averaged 6.8 assists this month and is shooting more than 50 percent from the floor this season. Bibby, already one of the league's premier point guards, is getting better and better. The Kings are his team now that Chris Webber is gone, and he's responded. He hit game-winning shots in back-to-back games earlier this month. He has buried shots in the final five seconds of a quarter 12 times this season.

Inside the Mavericks

Standing tall: We've talked all season about how good Dirk Nowitzki is playing. Here's the latest update. Nowtizki is averaging career highs in scoring (26.6), rebounding (10), assists (3.1) and blocks (1.52). He is the only player in the league to rank in the top 10 in scoring and rebounding. He already has 34 double-doubles after managing 31 all of last season.

Walking wounded: The Mavericks have had their top seven scorers – not counting Keith Van Horn, who was added at the trade deadline – together for just nine games all season. The Mavericks are 7-2 in those games and win by an average of 8.1 points. The Mavericks are optimistic that two players in that group – Erick Dampier and Jerry Stackhouse – will resume working out with the team next week.

Inside the Kings

The 700 club: Sacramento's Rick Adelman is one of only 15 coaches in league history to win 700 games. Adelman reached the milestone with Tuesday's win over Portland and is only seven wins shy of former Mavericks coach John MacLeod for 14th. Detroit's Larry Brown, Utah's Jerry Sloan and Denver's George Karl are the only active coaches with more wins now that Don Nelson has retired.

Walking wounded: Brian Skinner missed Tuesday's game with bilateral thumb sprains – yes, he does know how goofy that sounds – but practiced Wednesday and said he will play against the Mavericks. Cuttino Mobley scored 19 points in the win over Portland despite playing with a hairline fracture in his toe.


----------



## soulhunter

Mavs win 104-112


----------



## soulhunter

i'm looking forward to this game, hopefully Dirk has a good game going for about 29/13 against the realtively weak frontline. Peja owes the mavs a 30point game so I almost expect him to have a decent game, if not thats just a bonus .
we can afford for Bibby OR Peja to have a good game, if both get going look out adn expect Avery to kill some people :biggrin:


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Mavs 114
Kings 107


----------



## fuzzrhythm

Mavs 108
Kings 97


----------



## flamethrower42

Tristan said:


> 103-96 mavz.


Mavs 110
Kings 98

We are playing better D, hitting shots and Coach J will find a way to bring this game in to the W's. Thank goodness are not standing around all the time as I get tired of yelling... "move your feet." 

We need to be leary of letting this team get to much of a lead in any quarter. 

Sweep. 
It's game time. Lets get it on.


----------



## yinyin

wowo~~scare me a bit~~saw u posts~~i thought the game was over ne!!
thats u guys forecast?


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> wowo~~scare me a bit~~saw u posts~~i thought the game was over ne!!
> thats u guys forecast?


Pre game chitter, we just make our predictions speak about matchups etc etc blah blah

 You should make predictions, you'll get rep points from me


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Pre game chitter, we just make our predictions speak about matchups etc etc blah blah
> 
> You should make predictions, you'll get rep points from me


ok,let me try...
maybe mavs won with
110:100


----------



## yinyin

now the game had begun~~
Mavericks 4 0 0 0 4 
Kings 4 0 0 0 4 
dirk 2pts

Bradley 2 Bradley 2 Nowitzki 1 
Stojakovic 4 Stojakovic 1 Skinner 1


----------



## yinyin

MAVERICKS 7 KINGS 6 
dirk 3 pts


----------



## Tersk

I was just about to comment on Bradleys game

2/4 -- but then he missed a layup (your 7'6, dunk it for god sake) and I realised he is 1-4

Peja has scored a quick 6 points, get Josh onto him. I'd be interested in seeing how Keith would handle Peja..

What an ugly game, combined shooting is just over 25% (6-23)


----------



## soulhunter

Good move calling a timeout, we're not executing on offense at all.


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 9, Sacramento 12


----------



## The Future7

We need to get the ball to Dirk more. This looks like it will be a fast paced game till the end.


----------



## soulhunter

Theo! said:


> I was just about to comment on Bradleys game
> 
> 2/4 -- but then he missed a layup (your 7'6, dunk it for god sake) and I realised he is 1-4
> 
> Peja has scored a quick 6 points, get Josh onto him. *I'd be interested in seeing how Keith would handle Peja..*
> What an ugly game, combined shooting is just over 25% (6-23)


Good point i'd love to see that. I think he'd do a decent job too he's just as tall as Peja and thier both very mobile for thier size, good observation


----------



## yinyin

nm..agree with u ~~
i think sirk shoud make more in paint


----------



## Tersk

The Future7 said:


> We need to get the ball to Dirk more. This looks like it will be a fast paced game till the end.


I'm worried about that, this is a back to back for us


----------



## yinyin

(5:03) [DAL 11-12] Terry Layup Shot: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Nowitzki (2 AST)


----------



## soulhunter

yeah lets slow it down we can't afford to play at thier pace only to be worn down at the half


----------



## The Future7

Peja is gonna have a big night. Mobley is getting me angry. Everytime he brings down the ball he gets someone to score. I hope we win this.


----------



## yinyin

oh~~we should avoid to TO~~
and be careful~~y us always lay up missed?!!


----------



## yinyin

after 3 lay up missed ~~wo haf 5 pts to go~~~
come on~~


----------



## yinyin

Hey~~whats wrong~~
10pts over us~~ :curse:


----------



## soulhunter

I hope harris can bail us out again, remember the first game of the season when harris held Bibby to lik 6 points? that was cool


----------



## yinyin

play the ball as playoff


----------



## The Future7

Terrible Terrible Terrible 1st quarter. We didnt even get 20 points. Nice effort by Devin Harris at the end. Peja and Mobley are gonna kill us. All we need to do is stop Peja.


----------



## yinyin

soulhunter_67 said:


> I hope harris can bail us out again, remember the first game of the season when harris held Bibby to lik 6 points? that was cool


yes~~and double peja~~dont let him to get pts that easy~~

Dallas 18, Sacramento 28 
end 1st qur


----------



## Tersk

18
*Dirk Nowitzki*: 3 points, 2 rebs, 2 assists
*Devin Harris*: 5 points
8-24









28
*Peja Stojakovic*: 14 points, 6 rebounds
*Cuttino Mobley*: 6 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists
11-23


----------



## yinyin

make dirk in~~and play in paint~~dirk~~


----------



## yinyin

one word:
D-E-F-E-N-C-E :curse:


----------



## yinyin

keep on going~~5 pts to go~~


----------



## The Future7

Nice 9-0 run started by KVH. Lets Go Mavs! And Dirk made Peja get his second foul.


----------



## yinyin

well done in the last 2 mins~~
Dallas 27, Sacramento 30


----------



## yinyin

good chance~~peja is not on the flor now~~get it though~~


----------



## Tersk

yinyin said:


> well done in the last 2 mins~~
> Dallas 27, Sacramento 30


Yep, a very good second quarter here. 12-2 run to even it out at 30-30. Keith Van Horn has 8 points -- I'm loving him here


----------



## yinyin

yap~~Dallas 30, Sacramento 30 ~~
but Shooting foul DAL


----------



## yinyin

Theo! said:


> Yep, a very good second quarter here. 12-2 run to even it out at 30-30. Keith Van Horn has 8 points -- I'm loving him here


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yes~~luv him 2 
beg dirk could be powerful then


----------



## Tersk

Keith Van Horn has found confidence here, maybe he just needed some kind words (AJ) and he was good. Despite us all harping on him, he's a talented offensive player and not that bad at defense

He got a rebound then ended up with 2 points down the other end

Dirk for 3! Mavericks 21-6 second quarter. Dirk's ripping it up


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 34, Sacramento 34 
wowo~~more and more exciting~~~ :angel:


----------



## yinyin

and Dallas 37, Sacramento 34 :biggrin: 
keep on going~~


----------



## Tersk

it's a 3war out there

SAC	5:37	Eddie House made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Brian Skinner
DAL	5:24	Michael Finley made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Jason Terry
SAC	5:05	Kenny Thomas made Jump Shot, Assist Peja Stojakovic
DAL	4:39	Michael Finley missed Jump Shot
SAC	4:36	Defensive Rebound by Eddie House
SAC	4:33	Peja Stojakovic made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Eddie Hous

Dallas will need to just slow it down, nice timeout


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 42, Sacramento 37 :banana: :banana: 
Dallas 

D. Nowitzki
5-8, 12 Pts
3 Rebs, 3 Assists 
Sacramento 

P. Stojakovic
4-7, 14 Pts
6 Rebs, 2 Assists 
:biggrin: dirk!!!c'mon~~


----------



## yinyin

OMG~~


Dallas 42, Sacramento 42 


prja is back~~be careful!


----------



## The Future7

KVH playing great again. 42-42 Darn that Peja. We need to put KVH on him. When he is guarded by a tall player his shot percentage drops.


----------



## yinyin

anyway we r playing gr8 this qua~~
following peja and double him~~


----------



## The_Franchise

Nowitzki just nailed Thomas... unneccessary. Called a flagrant but looked pretty malicious to me.


----------



## yinyin

3:10 DAL - D. Nowitzki makes shot 
3:31 SAC - K. Thomas makes a 15-foot jumper in the lane 
3:48 DAL - M. Finley makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: D. Nowitzki 
4:01 SAC - Shot clock violation on C. Mobley 
4:09 DAL - D. Nowitzki makes a 15-foot jumper in the lane 
wowoh~~~ :clap: 
c that~~dirk~~OMG~~
Dallas 

D. Nowitzki
7-10, 16 Pts
3 Rebs, 4 Assists


----------



## The Future7

Oh Dirk im glad he stayed calm. I hope Thomas is okay.


----------



## yinyin

1:53 SAC - K. Thomas steals the ball from D. Nowitzki 
oh~~dirk~~


----------



## Tersk

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Nowitzki just nailed Thomas... unneccessary.


I think Dirk is taking that "tough" comment to*o* seriously. We don't want Nowitzki getting a reputation around the league as a dirty player, he won't get some of those calls which he shouldn't really get in the first place then

That said, he was 16/3/4 tonight and a Flagrant Level 1


----------



## The Future7

I hope he stays aggressive. Dirk is gonna have a big night.


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 52, Sacramento 46


----------



## yinyin

The Future7 said:


> I hope he stays aggressive. Dirk is gonna have a big night.


hehe~~hope so~~


----------



## yinyin

oh~~Dallas 54, Sacramento 49 
Michael ,good shot


----------



## yinyin

where is dirk?


----------



## yinyin

:36.9 SAC - C. Mobley misses a 15-foot jumper in the lane 
:46.3 DAL - D. Nowitzki makes a 15-foot jumper along the left baseline. Assist: S. Bradley 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
here he was~~
well done~~


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 58, Sacramento 51 


time out SAC :clap:


----------



## The Future7

I dont know about all you other Mavs fans but I think Dirk is gonna get a Triple double if he keeps playing this great.


----------



## yinyin

00.0 Halftime 
Top Performers 
Dallas 

D. Nowitzki
8-11, 18 Pts
3 Rebs, 5 Assists 
Sacramento 

P. Stojakovic
5-8, 21 Pts
6 Rebs, 2 Assists 

:clap:


----------



## aussiewill

Great comback in the 2nd quarter to get a lead of 7. Dirk sure does like the right elbow tonight, sinking them all there atm. If we can contain their offense a little better and keep our offensive momentum then we should have it in the bag.


----------



## yinyin

The Future7 said:


> I dont know about all you other Mavs fans but I think Dirk is gonna get a Triple double if he keeps playing this great.


cant agree with u more~~ :biggrin: :biggrin: 
may he could make it!!
the rebs seems ...but not problem for him~~
let wait and c~~


----------



## Tersk

18
*Dirk Nowitzki*: 18 points, 4 rebs, 5 assists -- 21 minutes
*Keith Van Horn*: 12 points -- 11 minutes
25-47









28
*Peja Stojakovic*: 21 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists -- 21 minutes
*Cuttino Mobley*: 6 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists -- 18 minutes
18-41

40-23 quarter, damn thats impressive

58 - 51


----------



## yinyin

> we should have it in the bag.


yes~~and do the same in playoff~~ :banana:


----------



## Tersk

For someone who watchs our matches regularly, what are our problems in the first quarter..


----------



## The Future7

40 points in the 2nd quarter. Damn!
KVH is playing great. Finley has hit a few big shots. I hope Terry, Howard, and Daniels could contribute a little more.


----------



## The Future7

Theo! said:


> For someone who watchs our matches regularly, what are our problems in the first quarter..



We were not hitting our shots and not getting back on defense quick enough.


----------



## Tersk

The Future7 said:


> We were not hitting our shots and not getting back on defense quick enough.


Weird, but we always seem to do amazing in second quarters

I want AJ to be just as mad at the beginning of the match to get us fired up


----------



## soulhunter

Fantastic 2nd quarter we need to keep that intenisty going for the rest of the match


----------



## The Future7

Theo! said:


> Weird, but we always seem to do amazing in second quarters
> 
> I want AJ to be just as mad at the beginning of the match to get us fired up



Your right, it is weird that we do good in 2nd quarters. We are gonna have to improve on that.


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 63, Sacramento 59 
Dallas 

D. Nowitzki
9-13, 20 Pts
3 Rebs, 5 Assists 
Sacramento 

P. Stojakovic
7-10, 26 Pts
6 Rebs, 2 Assists


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 63, Sacramento 61 
nm....


----------



## The Future7

Nice plays to get us up by 7.


----------



## yinyin

6:18 DAL - J. Howard drives to the hoop for a dunk 
6:22 DAL - J. Howard defensive rebound


----------



## Tersk

Finley has 3 3's today

Josh with the rebound, drive, dunk!


----------



## yinyin

5:24 SAC - P. Stojakovic steals the ball from D. Nowitzki 
5:43 SAC - M. Bibby makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc. Assist: C. Mobley 
terrible


----------



## yinyin

4:58 DAL - Layup by D. Nowitzki 
22pts~~


----------



## yinyin

4:58 DAL - D. Nowitzki makes shot 
4:43 DAL - D. Nowitzki hits the first free throw 
4:43 DAL - D. Nowitzki hits the second free throw 
4:31 DAL - D. Nowitzki misses the first free throw 
4:31 DAL - D. Nowitzki hits the second free throw 
dirk is powerful :clap: 
Dallas 

D. Nowitzki
10-14, 26 Pts
4 Rebs, 5 Assists


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 76, Sacramento 71


----------



## yinyin

dirk has a rest now~~
Dallas 76, Sacramento 73


----------



## yinyin

Hold on~~mavs babes~~


----------



## yinyin

is back that fast!!!!
1:34 DAL - D. Nowitzki enters game for J. Howard


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 76, Sacramento 75 
oh~~no~~~~


----------



## The Future7

We let them catch up to begin the 4th. We need this game.


----------



## yinyin

00.0 End of 3rd Quarter 


Dallas 76, Sacramento 75


----------



## yinyin

The Future7 said:


> We let them catch up to begin the 4th. We need this game.


make it,mavs!!!
hold on in 4th qua


----------



## yinyin

(11:26) [SAC 77-76] Mobley Jump Shot: Made (14 PTS) Assist: Bibby (4 AST) 
kings over us~~


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 78, Sacramento 77 
dirk 28pts


----------



## yinyin

OMG~~dirk 30pts already~~so fast~~
and c'mon others~~


----------



## Tersk

Jason Terry: 2-10

I'm going to do some research soon, find out our stats with AJ: Terry and Finley have stunk it but Harris and KVH have stepped up


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 80, Sacramento 83 

8:59 - Official timeout 
8:59 SAC - Shooting foul on P. Stojakovic 
8:59 DAL - A. Henderson offensive rebound 
9:00 DAL - J. Terry misses a layup 
9:07 SAC - M. Bibby makes a 20-foot jumper from the right wing 
9:12 SAC - P. Stojakovic defensive rebound 
9:15 DAL - K. Van Horn misses a 26-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc


----------



## yinyin

8:59 DAL - A. Henderson hits the second free throw 
8:59 DAL - A. Henderson hits the first free throw 
we should make it as soon as possible~~if keep 1pts to go or over~~
cant imagine what will happen on us~~


----------



## soulhunter

glad hendu hit the free throws, phew!
its too close, i can see it happening now.... 
Finley or Dirk go for a game winner and chuck up a brick we lose the game, just like last years playoffs. we need to win this game right now, not in the last minute of the game


----------



## yinyin

oh~~they over us 6 pts~~
c'mon!!
where is dirk now?


----------



## soulhunter

Yes Dirk


----------



## yinyin

oh no~~8pts to go~~
6:28 left


----------



## Tersk

Damn, we down 8

Inspire us AJ, get us motivated to win


----------



## Tersk

A technical for Nowitzki for punching the ball, damn this is his second game in a row


----------



## yinyin

5:43 DAL - Technical foul on D. Nowitzki


----------



## yinyin

5:43 DAL - D. Harris enters game for J. Terry 
Harris~~~~


----------



## soulhunter

Dirks so gangsta


----------



## yinyin

nm....11pts overed ~~


----------



## Tersk

Only 9 now, come on we can do this!

Finley has one rebound :|


----------



## soulhunter

Devin is insane, keep it up young fella


----------



## yinyin

c'mon,here still is a chance~~
3:56 DAL - K. Van Horn drives to the hoop for a layup 


Dallas 90, Sacramento 97 


oh no~~dont foul~~pls~~
3:39 DAL - Shooting foul on J. Howard


----------



## yinyin

2:47 DAL - D. Nowitzki makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: D. Harris 
only 6pts ~~c'mon~~


----------



## soulhunter

Dirk Is A Beast


----------



## gambitnut

I read earlier in this thread that the 1st quarter can be a problem for the Mavs, the 4th also seemed to let them down tonight. Is that common? The Blazers have been able to hang with teams for 3 quarters a number of times this season, only to completely fall apart in the 4th quarter. Do the Mavs have the same problem? What do you think might cause that?


----------



## yinyin

soulhunter_67 said:


> Dirk Is A Beast


how so?!!!


----------



## Tersk

Technical on Avery Johnson, hopefully it will fire the boys up...

We down 95-102


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 95, Sacramento 102 
hmmmmm.................
nearly crazy~~~


----------



## yinyin

1:44 DAL - Personal foul on K. Van Horn 
no~~we r few mins left~~


----------



## soulhunter

yinyin said:


> how so?!!!


the big three ball bvefore the timeout 
Not that it matters now


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 98, Sacramento 103


----------



## yinyin

:44.1 s left~~
we need Tracy


----------



## yinyin

soulhunter_67 said:


> the big three ball bvefore the timeout
> Not that it matters now


    
and :32.3 DAL - Personal foul on D. Nowitzki again~~
we r no chance ~~so try 3pts balls


----------



## yinyin

7pts overed~~   
seems we 'll end the win


----------



## soulhunter

yeah the games out of reach, there are many positives though. i'll list them in a bit


----------



## yinyin

Dallas 101, Sacramento 107 
15s left


----------



## soulhunter

you know the games outta reach when pavels in


----------



## yinyin

all is over~~
i haf a heartbreak~~but thx god dirk has 35pts~~and keep him in the top 3 shoter per game
  
i should back to study ~~bye for now every1~~~


----------



## yinyin

soulhunter_67 said:


> you know the games outta reach when pavels in


    
poor dirk,has a good pts but lose the game~~


----------



## The Future7

I really wanted us to win. It would have helped so we can pass the Spurs. Good Game though.


----------



## yinyin

and a triple double was a dream as well tonight   
good luck on sunday~~
live here~~i'll keep eyes on u ~~dirk~~


----------



## Gambino

I seen this coming. No way Sacramento would let us sweep them. This was a matter of pride for Sacramento.I expect the same when we play San Antonio next week. San Antonio did the same to us last year.But I love the toughness we now have. I'm not disappointed in this game and we will bounce back.


----------



## yinyin

its ok then~~keep kings be No.5~~
better than houston i think
BTW,welcome to my drawings post~~
some new pics r there


----------



## soulhunter

My assesment of the game
------------------------------
We started really badly and if it wasn't for a small run at the end of the 1st quarter by KVH we would have had a far bigger deficiet to destoy. We came out hot in the second going for 40 points and holding the Kings to 23, Dirk had 15 KVH had 10 points in the second. The 3rd quarter we began to fatigue adn slip up as a team handing the Kings that quarter by 6 points. In the fourth is was a repeat of the 1st quarter, we were flat and couldnt score.

The rebounding between the teams was very even with the mavs getting a total of 51 to sac's 50. Sacremento always passes well and today that was evident when they recorded 23 assists to our 15, Jet (5) and Dirk (5) were our leaders thier were Bibby (8) and Mobley (6).

They shot .461 compared to our .434, they wen't to the line 12 times more than us, and when they got there they managed to shoot at 93% we attempted 18ft's and made 72%. 

Despite the tough loss against an old rival there were many positive things coming from this game. 
Dirk had 35 points and 5 assists
Devin had 16 which now gives him two 15pt+ performances in 2 days.
Howard had 10 boards
Avery had the experience of coaching a close game
Pavel got another 15 seconds
Van Horn had another terrific shooting night going 7-13 for 16points


----------



## Tersk

gambitnut said:


> I read earlier in this thread that the 1st quarter can be a problem for the Mavs, the 4th also seemed to let them down tonight. Is that common? The Blazers have been able to hang with teams for 3 quarters a number of times this season, only to completely fall apart in the 4th quarter. Do the Mavs have the same problem? What do you think might cause that?


Normally, we just struggle in the 1st quarter alone. 3rd/4th always seem to be very productive quarters for us, matter of fact it's when we normally catch up and make our runs. But tonight we just struggled, I would imagine because it was a back to back against two run n gun teams


----------



## Mavs41

Just a really tough game for the Mavs to lose. I knew when Peja came out hot this was going to be a tough game to win. Anytime he's on the Kings can almost be anybody in the league. I thought the refs had a lot to do with this game tonight. The overeaction to the flagrant foul on Thomas really changed how the refs called this game. I thought the Mavs really couldn't play tough defense after that. Mostly affecting Howard as he could barely breath on Peja. Oh well, a game that I expected to be tough to win because the Kings needed this game. Avery will take a lot from this loss and head on to lead this team.


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Missed lay-ups cost us the game.Good Game by Both foreign players,Dirk and Peja.Devin Harris has been awesome lately.We almost swept them and atleast we didnt get beat in a blowout.King James and Mavs Saturday.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Great game guys. Too bad I wasn't able to see it. :sad:


----------



## Amir

How come we couldn`t stop Peja ??


----------



## yinyin

Amir said:


> How come we couldn`t stop Peja ??


yes he made pts so easy in paint


----------



## Pejavlade

Amir said:


> How come we couldn`t stop Peja ??


He was in the zone.



> “The basket felt like a swimming pool," Stojakovic said. "I know I've been inconsistent lately, but you just have to keep playing through it. I was just being aggressive from the first minute. ... I know I was struggling, but I couldn't sit home and cry. I had to play and get back in shape."


----------



## Tersk

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We will KidCanada. Either us or Mavs. It's just a matter of time. :biggrin:
> 
> My predictions:
> 
> *Kings 108*
> Mavs 104
> 
> *Peja 35pts*
> Dirk 32pts


IOU: 250 points, remind me on AIM if I forget


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Theo! said:


> IOU: 250 points, remind me on AIM if I forget



:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

